#ubuntu-hk 2011-04-05
<LeaoX> hi
#ubuntu-hk 2011-04-10
<tommy_> 人在不
<toshiba> no body?
<kuai410022283> 怎么都没人呢
#ubuntu-hk 2013-04-07
<Evoli> νλβεη
<Evoli> ψχ?
<Evoli> ubuntulo ω γελ
